# rack with heat cable



## phil45 (Oct 9, 2007)

Just to show the heat cable in situ  the rack holds 16 9lt rubs


----------



## phil45 (Oct 9, 2007)

Booger! forgot to resize pics sorry...


----------



## zukomonitor (Nov 11, 2007)

phil45 said:


> Booger! forgot to resize pics sorry...


:lol2:

looks good,nice1.:no1:

was it a job for the router???


----------



## odyssey (Oct 23, 2006)

i have been looking into cable. i noticed in one picture that it looks like you have joined 2 levels together.
do you have to keep it as one cable or can you keep it as level joined to level ?
sorry if i dont make sense ive had a couple of bottles of wine.if i dont could you pls pm me as i have a home made rack that im looking to heat and am considering cables as it is cheaper than matts.

thanks lee


----------



## Alans_Reptiles (Jun 2, 2007)

How Did You Get The Groves For The Cable (router)

And For Any One Else Reading This Im Looking For Other Brands Of Cable As Ive Heard Zoomed Arnt That Good


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

you can us underfloor heating cable for the rack it come in londer packs so u may only need to pack to do a rack


----------



## phil45 (Oct 9, 2007)

One cable does 2 levels in one piece and it is much cheaper than heat mats i ordered 5 for 26.50 delivered and yes i routed the grooves out but you can use a circular saw just set the depth of cut to the thickness of the cable it works just as well.


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

that is a good ider


----------



## sweetvicky (Dec 21, 2006)

Where did you get the heat cable from? Thats an awsome idea!


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

you can get the heat caball from you locall rep shop


----------



## sweetvicky (Dec 21, 2006)

not in mine, one of them only supplies heat mats and essentials, the other just doesn't stock it.


----------



## sweetvicky (Dec 21, 2006)

OOOooo! found some online, cheers


----------



## josharmitage (Mar 19, 2007)

my heat cable is 1 used to heat a green house, think its 10m long


----------



## sweetvicky (Dec 21, 2006)

Looks like awsome stuff! Cheaper for the same Wattage too!

Cheers guys


----------



## sweetvicky (Dec 21, 2006)

The heat cable I've been looking at doesn't have a cold tail (joining the heat cable to a mains plug) Is it something I need an electrician for or is it easy enough to do myself?
Phil, the cable you have looks very similar to the stuff I'm looking at, how did you connect it to the mains?

Cheers : victory:


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

sweetvicky said:


> The heat cable I've been looking at doesn't have a cold tail (joining the heat cable to a mains plug) Is it something I need an electrician for or is it easy enough to do myself?
> Phil, the cable you have looks very similar to the stuff I'm looking at, how did you connect it to the mains?
> 
> Cheers : victory:


hi do you have a link please
im looking in to getting some heat cable : victory:


----------



## sweetvicky (Dec 21, 2006)

PM'd you

as a rough guide, I've seen these pre made (including mains plug) in Tropical Seeds; Exotic Seeds, Vegetable seed & Tropical Plants Mail Order 20ft for £23.95


----------

